# Male fertility supplements, do they work?



## tigerlilly

Hi ladies dh has poor morph 3% normal sperm. For 4 months he has taken fertility support and then swapped for wellman conception. Has anyone had an improvement by taking any of these supplements? How long did it take?

Many Thanks x


----------



## Blume

I would like to know that as well! We are dealing with low motility rather than morphology though. Anyone has suggestions and/or success stories?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

My husband has 5% morph. :( and 38% motility :( so not good on both ends here....it sucks. He wants to try vitamins but we go to our fertility doctor on the 26th and I'll let you know what they say!


----------



## Little_Ratbag

Vitamin C (like 4,000mg per day), Zinc and Magnesium are all good places to start. This was advised to us by our acupunturist... the sperm cycle is 3 months long, which is the worst part... not like we all haven't waited long enough, let alone having the wait for healthy sperm to grow :(


----------



## ald

My dh and I have been ttc for over 4 years now, he had his first sperm test after 12 months and a couple more after that until about the 3 years mark, over this time he was on the Wellman conception and each test showed 10% motility and everything else was fine. But the motility is very low, we would never get pregnant and needed ICSI.

6 or so months ago I moved him onto the Zita West male conception and boost tablets (about £40 per month), he also cut down on fat coke and would just have 1 can of coke zero a day (but fat coke if he was out) and 2 litres of water a day. As our IVF referral has gone in he did another sample last monday and that came back as motility 50% (but it does get worse over a couple of hours) that same day we found out I was pregnant naturally (but have sadly miscarried since).

My best advice would be if you can afford it look at the Zita West tablets, that is what I think helped us the most.


----------



## macca197831

Hi ladies, 

My OH had two SA's which both came back with 20mil count and 35% motility, he gave up alcohol and all fizzy drinks/caffeine for 3 months and also took the following:

L Carntine
Wellman Conception
Vitamin B6
Macca

He had a 3rd test after the 3 month period and his count had increased by 4 million and motility was up to 50%. We are now waiting for IUI treatment instead of the IVF we thought we would orginally need. 

Good Luck!


----------



## heavenly

tigerlilly said:


> Hi ladies dh has poor morph 3% normal sperm. For 4 months he has taken fertility support and then swapped for wellman conception. Has anyone had an improvement by taking any of these supplements? How long did it take?
> 
> Many Thanks x

Hi there,

My OH had a SA done 2009 and it was pretty good. About 7 months ago, he started taking Wellman Conception and gave up smoking. He had another SA done recently and the total count, motility and morphology all improved. Morphology isn't amazing but it went from 6% normal to 8% normal.

Volume - 1.0mls
Appearance - Normal
Total Count - 58 million/ml
Motility - 60% good forward progression
Morphology - 92% abnormal forms


----------



## tigerlilly

heavenly said:


> tigerlilly said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies dh has poor morph 3% normal sperm. For 4 months he has taken fertility support and then swapped for wellman conception. Has anyone had an improvement by taking any of these supplements? How long did it take?
> 
> Many Thanks x
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> My OH had a SA done 2009 and it was pretty good. About 7 months ago, he started taking Wellman Conception and gave up smoking. He had another SA done recently and the total count, motility and morphology all improved. Morphology isn't amazing but it went from 6% normal to 8% normal.
> 
> Volume - 1.0mls
> Appearance - Normal
> Total Count - 58 million/ml
> Motility - 60% good forward progression
> Morphology - 92% abnormal formsClick to expand...

Thank you


----------



## Sexki11en

We've been advised that the standard fertility vitamins over the counter have been designed to improve 'normal healthy mens' sperm. They're not concentrated enough to improve those with problems. 

DH is on 1000mg Vit C daily, 1000iu Vit E, Grapseed extract 200mg, Zinc 15mg and Folic acid 400iu. 

The combination is important as such high levels of Vit E aloe can be damaging but work with the high levels of Vit C to createa chemical reaction which helps things (very simplisticly - there's a lot more science behind it obviously)

We'll pay for another SA in a couple of months (it will have been 5 months o the Vits by then) and see if there is any improvement. 

This was DH's last SA (before us trying any vit's except wellman conception which he'd been taking for 8 moths prior - this was no improvement on the last SA)

Volume 4.3
pH 8.5
Concentration (A) 21.5
Progressive motility (B) 33
Normal forms (C) 5
Motile normal sperm (AxBxC) 0.4 so pretty shocking really. 

As with anything like this though, I would say do your research and make sure you're getting advice for YOUR situation otherwise you could make things worse. 

SK x


----------



## BStier88

My DH previously had 2 SA done and both showed less than 1% normal morphology. He quit smoking and began taking geritol complete (pill form) daily and fertility blend for men (4 pills daily) and we just got the results back from his third SA and morphology went up to 7%! I dont know for sure what caused the increase but regardless I am thrilled. You should for sure speak to your doctor or a urologist about your specific situation but in my opinion the supplements are worth a shot!


----------



## Snowglobe21

Personally, after my DH took over 10 different supplements a day for 3 months, his second SA was no better than the first one. His only problem on the first had been his morph which was 4% and stayed pretty much the same at 3% on the second one. That said, I did get pregnant about a couple weeks after he stopped taking the supplements after the SA showed no improvement, so maybe they do something to the DNA integrity that isn't shown on an SA analysis???


----------



## mummy.wannabe

my hubby had a count of 1 million in september he took wellman conception and had another SA in feb and its still exactly the same,but other people have had good results.

my hubby is 26 slim and healthy, doesnt smoke, doesnt drink that much and still has a extremely low count.


----------



## Darlingbump2

Ladies, you must realize that a semen analysis is just a snapshot of his sperm health _three months ago_. Imagine a production pipeline, which takes three months from start to finish. 
It is late August now, so the sperm he will ejaculate has been in production since late May. Now, if he has eaten really healthy food, not had any heat, (physical) trauma or stress exposure, kept his cellphones Bluetooth off, not smoked and drunk alcohol and not taken other medication, only then he is likely to have his ideal SA readings. :thumbup:

However,
1. If - in early June - he had exposure to heat (e.g. sauna, a hot laptop or car seat heating), or a trauma such as a kick in the jewels (if he plays any sort of impact sport), a massive chunk of the "batch in production would be damaged. That means his SA readings in early September would be poor. Doctors also say suboptimal. 

2. Now, even if he has been a good boy and done everything he can to look after his boys since then (early June), he will still have bad SA readings until mid-September, i.e. three months later when his SA reading will pick up again. 
The gist is that these are two different readings, which will happen in the future, but they have been caused by events in the past. 

3. Finally, if he had a trauma today, but you are planning to have BMS _tomorrow_, he may be ok, because the boys he will ejaculate had already been finished and they cannot be compromised during production any more. 

My point is that you have to permanently pay close attention to his lifestyle with a view to the future in three months time, because the semen analysis readings may be huge different. My DH had three SAs and he oscillated from 80million/ml to 21million/ml to 130million/ml in the space of six months. His motility (A+B forward progression) was only at about 30% and his morphology/normal forms at 8%, but with such a high count he still had (simple math) about 3million top quality swimmers per ml. So we got there in the end. :baby:

My first pregnancy was pure luck, but the second time we really struggled until we got the formula right: no exposure to bluetooth radiation (you know what to do, its got about 10m range), no traumas, no drugs, cigarettes and alcohol and lastly, and perhaps most importantly (1) lots of BMS around the day of ovulation (buy an ovulation monitor and start 12h after the LH surge and have BMS every 12h until 48h after ovulation) and (2) constantly eat foods, which include the building blocks nutrients for sperm cells. Here is a great reference guide of what you need to shoot for https://www.altmedrev.com/publications/5/1/28.pdf 

In practise that meant sourcing a lot of top ingredients, freshly cooked, every day. We found this too expensive and time consuming so I decided to buy a load of supplements. We were initially on Vitafem and Vitamen, but I switched us to amitamin fertilsan M and fertil F after I read about in a comparison of male fertility supplements. I found that the amitamin stuff has far more building block nutrients at the same cost. Wellman Conception costs much less, but it has tiny quantities of the important nutrients. No point wasting our precious time trying to save a few bucks! :dohh:

We finally got pregnant after 1 year of trying. Not sure how much the supplements actually contributed, but it is about the sum of the parts. We got very clinical about maximizing our chances every month - and that included supplements for me and him :flower:

So now you have my two cents. Good luck to you ladies, who are TTC! Never give up!


----------



## mariyall

Fertilemd is the product very good for womens as a supplements.Already i recommend to some of my friends.They loved it and using it.


----------



## pinkwaters

Hi TigerLilly! 

My DH had zero morphology, low count and slow swimmers, our first IvF was the miracle , had a few failed cycles since BUT with all the supplements he was given, vitamins etc nothing changes his numbers 

The past few months hes been taking a teaspoon of good quality honey every morning and a few nigella sativa seeds, theyre bitter but literally 3-4 seeds he chews with honey. We are now eligible for IUI, his motility went up to 60% and morphology 15, I was thrilled beyond words. This is our first IUI now so fingers crossed 

This doesnt cost much and wont do any harm! Good luck!


----------



## mimi4

A while ago I came across an article saying that also yoga increases sperm count


----------



## Baby wish

pinkwaters said:


> Hi TigerLilly!
> 
> My DH had zero morphology, low count and slow swimmers, our first IvF was the miracle , had a few failed cycles since BUT with all the supplements he was given, vitamins etc nothing changes his numbers
> 
> The past few months hes been taking a teaspoon of good quality honey every morning and a few nigella sativa seeds, theyre bitter but literally 3-4 seeds he chews with honey. We are now eligible for IUI, his motility went up to 60% and morphology 15, I was thrilled beyond words. This is our first IUI now so fingers crossed
> 
> This doesnt cost much and wont do any harm! Good luck!

Hi tigerlilly 

How much of a jump was it to the 60% motility. Just curious coz I've been taking the same honey and black seeds mix for a few months now... haven't got tested yet but I was at 2% with my last SA


----------



## Angel022605

A few posters have used the acronym “BMS” this is a new acronym to me. What does “BMS” stand for?


----------



## kjs1

I bought FH Pro from Amazon for my husband after his first SA was low morphology and motility. Second SA a year later was totally normal and count went up drastically. We took a break from treatments during that time and are about to do first cycle of IVF. FH pro has a women’s version that I take too. They are expensive but recommended by an RE I saw and I haven’t gotten sick in a year on them when I used to get colds almost every cycle before my period (weird immune response). We are diagnosed unexplained infertility. Hope this helps.


----------



## Swimming

Popping in after being inactive for a long time.... just wanted to say my husband had 1% morphology. We switched to boxers, used fertile aid for men, and did the supplements pygeum, zinc, arginine, coq10, and he had emerganC every two days or so. We got pregnant with our current 19 month old. 

Then, he started back on COQ10, fish oil, zinc, amd arginine in preparation for a treatment cycle at a new clinic.... and very luckily fell pregnant with now almost 5 week old. I do think suppliments worked for us. Never got a repeat analysis though. Reason being it wouldnt impact our tries for IUI before IVF. Best of luck to you!


----------

